# It looks like Phlicks has puppies!



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Okay, I really need to stop checking breeders' sites for puppy availability 

updates, but I just can't seem to help myself. Whenever I'm bored, I'll

check to see who has puppies, LOL. I know, I'm just strange like that!  

Anyway, Phlicks has _adorable_ puppies. OMG, I'm crazy about that little girl! :wub: :wub: :wub: 

http://www.phlicksmaltese.com/


----------



## Yummy (Sep 5, 2008)

QUOTE (LoveSophie @ Oct 6 2008, 01:58 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=646092


> Okay, I really need to stop checking breeders' sites for puppy availability
> 
> updates, but I just can't seem to help myself. Whenever I'm bored, I'll
> 
> ...



Great link! Just adorable!!! Thanks for posting it!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

OMG!!! Love Sophie, those babie are adorable. I could just cry. 
Do you know anything about this breeder.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Nikki came from Phlick's. The puppies are Nikki's 1/2 siblings. They have the same mother. 

Janet is a very nice lady and she loves her dogs.


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

I knew I shouldn't have clicked on the link but I did it anyway. The first photo under the girls makes my heart melt. She's just precious. :wub:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (Allheart @ Oct 6 2008, 05:17 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=646106


> OMG!!! Love Sophie, those babie are adorable. I could just cry.
> Do you know anything about this breeder.[/B]


Oh, give her a call! Female puppies are snatched up in a heartbeat once they are posted online so I wouldn't wait. Those little girls are adorable!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Those are very nice puppies! I love the 2nd boy, but boys are my thing. :wub: :wub:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

They are adorable!! They look a little like Nikki when she was around their age. I told Nikki that she had some new brothers and a sister up in TN, but she wasn't all that impressed. 

She's happy being the center of attention around here, LOL.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

that girl is to die for...msmagnolia's sadie and the late sassy are from phlicks too


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

If you all keep posting links every time a great breeder has pups available, I'm going to end up with another pup much sooner then I had planned!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

oh be still my aching heart. If you knew how much I want a puppy. One of these days.....I am in no hurry, but when the perfect pup presents herself to me....I am there.


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

QUOTE (Allheart @ Oct 6 2008, 02:17 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=646106


> OMG!!! Love Sophie, those babie are adorable. I could just cry.
> Do you know anything about this breeder.[/B]


Allheart,

I don't know Janet personally, but I've only heard positive things about her 

and her Maltese! As Nikki's Mom said, Nikki is from Phlicks, and as you can

see from her signature, Nikki is adorable!! :wub: I'm crazy about those 

two girls on the site! Look at those faces. :wub: :wub: :wub: If you're 

interested, I'd give her a call ASAP, as I doubt those puppies will be available

for long! :biggrin:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Weeeeellll  I wrote to Janet, and told her it was thanks to all the loving people at SM.

I did express my concerns about the shipping, but I am hoping to talk with her and maybe one of those little girls will be our Nina. My goodness all her babies are beautiful.

Last night, hubby put up this amazing den that I got from amazon.com, it is sooooooooooo
adorable. There is plenty of room, for when she needs to be kept safe and for nap time, or if we have to run out for a minute. Not while she is a puppy though.

I also have a play pen ready in the family room. I raised Kara in a play pen, till she was old enough to be safe. The only thing I didn't like about the play pen, is it did not have a little door.

This play area den, is not wire, it's all white, and has this little door, it is precious. There are already toys in both the playpen and den. Just no baby , but I feel so much better that I am ready for whenever my baby does come home.

Many hugs to all of you and thank you so much. I promise to keep all of you informed.

Maltese love to all!!!


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Precious! :wub: 

Linda


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I was fortunate enough to meet her and see her dogs at the Huntington dog show a few months ago. I feel in love with her dogs! They're beautiful and if could have another one I'd be calling her myself. 
She's a very nice lady with amazing dogs. 
I want one


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I saw Janet about a month ago at a dog show. She had her adorable Shelly with her. Janet is a sweet lady. We still keep in touch.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Oct 6 2008, 05:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=646335


> oh be still my aching heart. If you knew how much I want a puppy. One of these days.....I am in no hurry, but when the perfect pup presents herself to me....I am there.[/B]






Me too!!!







Joy


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

QUOTE (Allheart @ Oct 7 2008, 03:13 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=646692


> Weeeeellll  I wrote to Janet, and told her it was thanks to all the loving people at SM.
> 
> I did express my concerns about the shipping, but I am hoping to talk with her and maybe one of those little girls will be our Nina. My goodness all her babies are beautiful.
> 
> ...


Oh, that's great news!!! I really hope one of those precious little girls will be yours! :biggrin: 

Yes, please do continue to keep us posted!

This is so exciting! :biggrin:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Update - I did hear from Janet, right away. What a wonderful lady. Wonderful.

Janet does not ship her babies, for the same concerns that I always had, but did offer someone a little closer to me, and offered to help in anyway that she could.

I would highly recommend her to anyone close to her.

Beautiful sweet lady, with a huge Maltese heart.

Thanks so much for all the help, guidance and assistance.

The babies botttle holders came today. How cute!!!

Just no babies


----------

